# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Du Lịch Canada Fiditour

## fiditour6

*11 ngày 10 đêm*
* Khởi hành dự kiến:** 12/10/2014* 
*Ngày 01:   TP.HCM – VANCOUVER(12/10)*

Xe Fiditour đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn và đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất khởi hành đi *Vancouver.*
Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày, Đoàn đến sân bay Vancouver International Airport - YVR vào buổi chiều cùng ngày. Đoàn dùng cơm tối sau đó về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến bay dài, nghỉ đêm tại Vancouver.

*Ngày 02:  VANCOUVER(13/10)*
Dùng bữa sáng, Đoàn tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng như:

*Công viên Queen Elizabeth.*Trải nghiệm cảm giác trên cầu treo nổi tiếng cổ nhất, cao nhất và dài nhất thế giới *Capliano Suspension Bridge*.
Sau bữa trưa, đoàn tham quan thành phố Vancouver:

*Stanley Park* – công viên lớn nhất, nổi tiếng và lâu đời nhất Vancouver*.**Gas** Town* – di tích lịch sử quốc gia, được đặt theo tên của Gassy Jack Deighton người đã mở quán rượu đầu tiên tại khu vực này*.**Canada Place* – trung tâm Hội nghị, thương mại, rạp chiếu IMAX 3D đầu tiên … tọa lạc tại bến cảng Burrard Inlet ở Vancouver*.*Khu phố người Hoa *China** town.*
Đoàn tự do tham quan mua sắm, dùng cơm tối và nghỉ đêm tại Vancouver.

*Ngày 03:   VANCOUVER – VICTORIA – VANCOUVER(14/10)*

Dùng bữa sáng, đoàn đi phà sang thành phố Victoria. Tham quan:

*China town* – khu phố người Hoa cổ nhất khu vực Bắc Mỹ.*Công viên Beacon Hill* – một trong những công viên lớn nhất khu vực phía Nam Vancouver*.**Tòa nhà Quốc Hội.*
Ngắm cảnh và chụp hình lưu niệm với các công trình di sản độc đáo tại *Cảng Inner*, tham quan vườn hoa *Butchart Garden* nổi tiếng thế giới.
Dùng cơm tối, nghỉ đêm tại *Vancouver.*


*Ngày 04: VANCOUVER – MONTREAL(15/10)*

Dùng bữa sáng, xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay, Quý khách rời *Vancouver* đến *Montreal* – thành phố lớn thứ hai của Canada.
Dùng cơm tối và nghỉ đêm tại *Montreal*.

*Ngày 05:** MONTREAL – QUEBEC – MONTREAL(16/10)*

        Dùng bữa sáng, khởi hành đi Quebec, trên đường đi dừng chân tham quan *Chez Dany Sugar Shack* để tìm hiểu về văn hóa Canada và thưởng thức kẹo bơ. Đến *Quebec* – trung tâm văn hóa, lịch sử của cộng đồng người Pháp tại Canada, dạo chơi trong di sản thế giới Quebec với khu phố cổ, đồi dốc và những kho tàng lịch sử bên bờ sông *St. Lawrence*. Tham quan:

*Phố cổ Quebec.**Palace Royale* – nơi khởi nguồn của nền văn minh Pháp tại Bắc Mỹ.*Plains of Abraham* – nơi diễn ra trận đánh nổi tiếng của quân đội Pháp và Anh năm 1759.*Quảng trường Picturesque Place d’Armes.**Lâu đài Chateau Frontenac.**Bức tường bao quanh thành phố*.Tham quan *thác Montmorency*, Quý khách đi cáp treo lên *Manoir Montmorency* với độ cao 83m (cao hơn thác Niagara 30m) và ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên tại *công viên Montmorency Falls*.
Sau bữa trưa, đoàn quay về dùng bữa tối và nghỉ đêm tại *Montreal.*

*Ngày 06:* *MONTREAL – OTTAWA(17/10)*

Dùng bữa sáng, đoàn ghé thăm *Nhà thờ St. Joseph’s Oratory* nằm trên đỉnh *Mount Royal* – nơi cao nhất của *Montreal*, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố. Đoàn tham quan:

*Quảng trường Place Jacques-Cartier* đầy cây xanh gần đó cho bạn không khí trong lành và những ly chocolate nóng hổi.*Old Montreal* – nơi đưa Quý khách về gần hơn với cuộc sống tại một trong những đô thị lớn của Bắc Mỹ trong quá khứ.

Chụp hình lưu niệm tại *Sân vận động Olympia* được xây dựng để phục vụ cho Thế vận hội Olympic mùa hè năm 1976.
Quý khách khởi hành đến Ottawa – thủ đô Canada bằng xe. Tham quan:

*Parliament House* – Tòa nhà Quốc Hội.*Kênh đào Rideau (Rideau Canal) -* di sản thứ 14 của Canada và là sân trượt băng dài nhất thế giới vào mùa đông*Peace Tower* – Tháp Hòa Bình có chiều cao 92 mét, đặt tại trục trung tâm của khối tòa nhà Quốc Hội, được xây dựng để thế tháp Victoria bị cháy vào năm 1916.*Central Block*
Dùng cơm tối, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ đêm tại Ottawa.

*Ngày 07:* *OTTAWA  – TORONTO(18/10)*

Dùng bữa sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đến Toronto, ghé lại thành phố Kingston tham quan đảo 1000 trên du thuyền xinh đẹp.
Ăn trưa trên du thuyền. Tiếp tục khởi hành về thành phố Toronto.
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, tự do nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày 08:* *TORONTO - NIAGARA FALLS (19/10)*

Dùng bữa sáng, đoàn khởi hành đến Thác Niagara, ngắm cảnh *Thác Niagara* – một *trong 10 ngọn thác đẹp và hùng vĩ* nhất thế giới, nằm tại biên giới Mỹ và Canada bao gồm 3 ngọn thác:

*Horseshoe Falls* – thác Móng Ngựa thuộc Canada rộng khoảng 792m và cao khoảng 53m.*American Falls* – rộng khoảng 323m và có chiều cao thay đổi từ 21m đến 30m do các khối đá lớn nằm dưới chân thác.Và *thác Bridal Veil* nhỏ hơn ở gần đó.
Sau bữa trưa, đoàn ghé thăm một cơ sở sản xuất rượu vang và thưởng thức rượu.
Dùng cơm tối, nghỉ đêm tại Holiday Inn Niagara Falls - By The Falls hoặc khách sạn tương tự.

*Ngày 09:* *NIAGARA FALLS – TORONTO (20/10)*

Dùng bữa sáng, đoàn khởi hành về Toronto. Tham quan thành phố Toronto:

Ngắm nhìn quan cảnh thành phố Toronto từ trên đỉnh tháp *CN Tower Observation*.*Đại học Toronto.**Hội trường thành phố.**Parliament Building.**Chinatown*
Dùng cơm trưa. Tự do mua sắm tại *Eaton Centre* – khu thương mại nổi tiếng lớn nhất tại Toronto.
Dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay về Việt Nam.

*Ngày 10**: NGHỈ NGƠI TRÊN MÁY BAY(21/10)*

Nghỉ trên máy bay.

*Ngày 11**:  TP.HCM(22/10)*
Đến sân bay *Tân Sơn Nhất*, nhân viên *Fiditour* đón Quý khách, kết thúc chuyến tham quan.


LỊCH BAY THAM KHẢO CỦA HÀNG KHÔNG CX:
*(Qúa cảnh Hong Kong)*

 1 CX 766Y 12OCT 4 SGNHKG*SS1  1125  1510  /DCCX/E             
 2 CX 838Y 12OCT 4 HKGYVR*SS1  1625  1320  /DCCX /E             
 3 AC 150Y 15OCT 7 YVRYUL SS1  0910  1645  /DCAC /E             
 4 CX 829Y 21OCT 5 YYZHKG*SS1  0145  0500   22OCT 6 /DCCX /E    
 5 CX 767Y 22OCT 6 HKGSGN*SS1  0845  1020  /DCCX /E    

*GIÁ TOUR**: (có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm xuất vé)*
·        * Bay của hàng không Cathay Pacific ( CX )*

*Cho đoàn 10 – 14  KHÁCH* 
*95.000.000 VNĐ*

*Cho đoàn 15 KHÁCH*
*89.000.000 VNĐ*

*PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN*
*12.500.000 VNĐ*



*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM**:*

Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi                                  :  30% giá tour (ngủ chung giường với người lớn).Trẻ em từ trên 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi     :  75% giá tour (ngủ chung giường với người lớn),
                                                                           90% giá tour (bé ngủ giường riêng).

Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên                           : 100% giá tour như người lớn.
*GIÁ  BAO GỒM**:*

Vé máy bay khứ hồi Cathay Pacific (CX) hoặc Eva Air ( BR) thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu *(có thể thay đổi thay đổi vào thời điểm xuất vé)*.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn *3** phòng 2 người. Trẻ em ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ.Bảo hiểm du lịch, ăn uống, vận chuyển, hướng dẫn viên, vé tham quan theo chương trình.

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM**:*.

Hộ chiếuTiền điện thoại, giặt ủi, cước hành lý quá qui định, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan.Phí visa + dịch thuật : 4.200.000 VNĐ/khách *(phí không hoàn lại)*Tiền tip cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế và các chi phí cá nhân khác…

*CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI**:*

Quý khách có thẻ VIP được giảm   *1,5 %.*Quý khách có thẻ ưu đãi  được giảm   *1%.*Nón và bao passport Fiditour.Quà tặng  đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.
*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR**:* Sau khi đăng ký tour, nếu Quý khách thông báo hủy tour:

Trước ngày khởi hành 30 ngày                       : phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour.Từ sau 30 ngày đến trước 15 ngày                 : phí hoàn vé là 40% giá tour.Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 05 ngày                 : phí hoàn vé là 60% giá tour.Từ 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành                  : phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
*(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc)*

*LƯU Ý**:*

Khi tham gia chương trình tour, Quý khách vui lòng mang theo passport (hộ chiếu) còn thời hạn 06 tháng kể từ ngày đi.Quý khách đặt cọc *30.000.000 VNĐ/khách*  ngay khi nộp hồ sơ.Thứ tự và chi tiết trong chương trình có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình khách quan (thời tiết, giao thông…)
*THỦ TỤC XIN VISA NHẬP CẢNH CANADA*
Quý khách cần nộp những giấy tờ như sau (yêu cầu bản sao có thị thực).
- 2 hình khổ 4x6cm (chụp trong vòng 6 tháng).
- Hộ chiếu (bản chính còn hiệu lực ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày khởi hành, bao gồm hộ chiếu cũ hết hạn sử dụng).
- Hộ khẩu (photo nguyên cuốn, sao y bản chính).
- Giấy khai sinh (sao y bản chính) hoặc CMND (sao y)
- Giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu có, sao y).
- Sơ yếu lý lịch( bản gốc)
- Quyết định ly hôn (nếu có).
- Chứng minh việc làm và khả năng tài chính:
- Cán bộ - công nhân viên: Thư xác nhận từ cơ quan làm việc phải ghi rõ chức vụ hoặc hợp đồng lao động, đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch Canada.
- Nếu là chủ doanh nghiệp thì phải có giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh (sao y) và biên lai thuế thu nhập trong 03 tháng gần nhất.
- Các nguồn thu nhập khác như: cổ phần, cổ phiếu, hợp đồng cho thuê nhà (sao y)
- Hưu trí: Thẻ hưu trí, quyết định hưu trí (sao y)
- Chứng minh tài chính khác như: chủ quyền nhà đất, sổ tiết kiệm, giấy tờ xe ôtô. (sao y)
- Nếu là học sinh, sinh viên: Giấy xác nhận của trường hoặc thẻ học sinh, sinh viên còn thời hạn.
** Lưu ý*
Ø  Thời gian xét hồ sơ của lãnh sự từ 4 – 6 tuần.
Ø  Lệ phí khám sức khỏe nếu được yêu cầu của Lãnh sự.

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ**:*
*Trương Thế Khánh Toàn 0907 55 74 75* *hoặc 08 39 14 1**5** 1**6    * *       EXT :* *361*
*FIDITOUR**  KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI THÚ VỊ VÀ BỔ ÍCH*

----------

